# Old bed = enclosed chamber



## lismar79 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am on my way to Michigan on Sunday to get a 6 month old Sulcata from TFO member Adam! 

After a lot of research, I decided that an enclosed chamber was the winner. Seemed like the best possible way to maintain heat & humidity for the new little guy. 
My Husband & I started work on this enclosed chamber. We used a twin bed with drawer bottom for the base. It was just sitting in one of our extra bedrooms not being used & it made the perfect base for storage & height off the cooler basement floor. The basement is huge & heated so I am sectioning off a 12X20 room for a winter Home for the Sully & Russian (separated). Inside space for the new tank is 6x3 & once Sully outgrows, I will move my Russian into it & add a second story. RT is in a 4x3 now & is 4â€
We then purchased a double pane 6x3 window for the front from a re-sell store. We had a lot of wood laying around to complete the rest! I sealed it with a Kilz, no fume, mold guard that was water based, also lined the bottom with a plastic tarp & silicone the edges. We have another plastic trim piece that will line the bottom perimeter. Once this all really dries, I will add the top soil & coco core to start warming that all up. 
The furnace sits to the side of the new enclosure & duck work runs right over top so we are thinking we will tie a duct into it with a thermostat to keep at 80. I have two che's, one for each end, & ordering a new Solar Raptor today. BTW- my solar I am using for my RT is reading at 160. My 100 W Power sun at the same height & brand new was only at 60..... Totally worth the $ if you live in a frozen waste land like me. 
Will post more pics as I add the "furniture" Appreciate any feed back or additional Ideas.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2014)

The bulb in the far right side, what is it?


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> The bulb in the far right side, what is it?



That's just a grow light I used to determine the right height of the center bar! Would not use the coil bulb for the torts.


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks great. Sounds like you got a great plan for now and down the road.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 3, 2014)

Its funny you should post this. Just yesterday I was thinking of how a twin bed would be a great start to an indoor enclosure for my boxies.


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 3, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Its funny you should post this. Just yesterday I was thinking of how a twin bed would be a great start to an indoor enclosure for my boxies.



Yep, I was just looking at it thinking, why not! It actually worked out really well & was easy to tie into the rest. Perfect height to since I am really short at 5'1"!




wellington said:


> Looks great. Sounds like you got a great plan for now and down the road.



Thank you!


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2014)

> *what is it?*



Jacqui I laughed so hard when I read your post....I was ooo ahhhing over the pics and then like hit the brakes when I looked at that bulb as well.....lol...


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 4, 2014)

Topsoil & some "furniture" added. Also planted wheat grass (the little white dots everywhere) I have a grazing mix & broadleaf mix coming but will be starting those in my new green house that will be in the Tort room as well. Currently have a grow room in the basement but I cant keep the heat in there as much as I would like with the door shut & my cats are holy terrors so I cant leave it open... I got this instead.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057LZ17E/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Coco Core, two new Che's, & a new Solar Raptor unit should all be in in the next couple days!


----------



## gieseygirly (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like what you did with that bed - it's awesome!


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 4, 2014)

gieseygirly said:


> I really like what you did with that bed - it's awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 5, 2014)

Added in the coco core & two che's. I have monitored the temps all night & so far I am only getting 85 under one che & 80 under the other. They are 12 inches from the base & that is a little too close I think...The rest of the chamber is between 70 & 75. 

The topsoil was just thawed when I put it in yesterday afternoon but it seems "room temp" now. 

I want to eventually tie our furnace into it with a duct & thermostat, but do not think I will get that done by the time I get my new guy on sun.....

Any tips on the best way to bring heat up? Should I remove one of the che's & get a powersun to replace? I have a solar raptor UV set up coming but they do not put out much heat.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 5, 2014)

Actually, those temps are perfect for a Russian. And I love the ingenuity of this thing! Nice job!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugh, my laptop went into super slow mode, so I will have to remember to come back and check out the newest picture updates!


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 5, 2014)

DeanS said:


> Actually, those temps are perfect for a Russian. And I love the ingenuity of this thing! Nice job!



Thank You!!!! This one is for my new 6 month old Sulcata though, so I have to bring it up. Just not sure the best way to do so.


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 8, 2014)

All done & ready for my new little one. Temps are now ranging from 80 to 105 in the basking area. Still have one or two small cooler spots in the mid 70's. Hide 1 is 85 Hide two is 77.


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 16, 2014)

Grass coming in really well & I invested in a reptifogger to get the humidity up to 80%. Its now been a week & Harper is coming out to explore more. particularly likes to sit in her water dish under her power sun light.


----------



## Zxsong (Mar 16, 2014)

How creative of you! Nice work


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 19, 2014)

Zxsong said:


> How creative of you! Nice work



Thanks! I'm pretty proud of it.


----------



## tortnmutt (Mar 19, 2014)

So cool! I wish I had the ability to build something like that!! Way to get creative! This is EXACTLY the kind of indoor enclosure I've been wanting too. Want to come to WA and build one?!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 19, 2014)

That's awesome! How 'bout you come over and build one?  You can stay at my place; where there's always cold beer and cactus.


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks all! Its my hubby that's got the mad building skills. I'm just the plan it - idea girl


----------



## Flipper (Jul 18, 2014)

I want this enclosure, please! It's amazing!

Do you have any updated pics?!


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 18, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Yep, I was just looking at it thinking, why not! It actually worked out really well & was easy to tie into the rest. Perfect height to since I am really short at 5'1"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're not really short! I'm 4' 11.75"

Though I should just say 5'0". Someone who is 5' 5.75" says they are 5' 6", right?


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 18, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> You're not really short! I'm 4' 11.75"
> 
> Though I should just say 5'0". Someone who is 5' 5.75" says they are 5' 6", right?



Lol, I'm 5'1 with shoes on....on an incline


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, so you're about an inch taller than me, then!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 18, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I want this enclosure, please! It's amazing!
> 
> Do you have any updated pics?!



I need to take some new pics


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 18, 2014)

That is cool as hell!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 19, 2014)

Martha, the Russian, enclosure


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 19, 2014)

Harper, 11 month old Sulcata


----------



## Flipper (Jul 19, 2014)

love that green hide! What kind of tub is it?


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 19, 2014)

Flipper said:


> love that green hide! What kind of tub is it?


That was an ikea special! Its one of those stackable organizing bins for an office


----------



## Flipper (Jul 20, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> That was an ikea special! Its one of those stackable organizing bins for an office


Great idea


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 5, 2014)

I've been oooing and ahhing over your sulcata and great enclosure designs AGAIN. I was admiring the hard work and forethought you guys put into your enclosure and was reminded of a compliment my sister once gave me, and one, that I think will apply to your family 100%. My sister said: "You guys treat your GOLDFISH better than most people treat their CATS & DOGS. You treat your CATS&DOGS better than most people treat their CHILDREN. And you treat your children even better than you treat YOURSELVES." - I can tell this is YOU GUYS through and through!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 5, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've been oooing and ahhing over your sulcata and great enclosure designs AGAIN. I was admiring the hard work and forethought you guys put into your enclosure and was reminded of a compliment my sister once gave me, and one, that I think will apply to your family 100%. My sister said: "You guys treat your GOLDFISH better than most people treat their CATS & DOGS. You treat your CATS&DOGS better than most people treat their CHILDREN. And you treat your children even better than you treat YOURSELVES." - I can tell this is YOU GUYS through and through!


Thanks! I really appreciate that


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome! Great job! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 2, 2015)

lismar79 said:


> Topsoil & some "furniture" added. Also planted wheat grass (the little white dots everywhere) I have a grazing mix & broadleaf mix coming but will be starting those in my new green house that will be in the Tort room as well. Currently have a grow room in the basement but I cant keep the heat in there as much as I would like with the door shut & my cats are holy terrors so I cant leave it open... I got this instead.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057LZ17E/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> Coco Core, two new Che's, & a new Solar Raptor unit should all be in in the next couple days!


 Some very nice ideas . Will have to start working on one of them soon. Which one would you suggest for a Greek tort? Appreciate your advice, and thanks your help.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 2, 2015)

lismar79 said:


> Harper, 11 month old Sulcata
> View attachment 87978
> View attachment 87979
> View attachment 87981
> View attachment 87982


 Wonderful! . Mind you, I don't think that I can afford something of the sort, whether speaking of money or space. It's enormous when taking into consideration relatively small my small flat.


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Some very nice ideas . Will have to start working on one of them soon. Which one would you suggest for a Greek tort? Appreciate your advice, and thanks your help.



Dirt? I like coco coir, a little goes a long way 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001F998AS/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
Seeds- I like this broadleaf mix, grows fast and is all good stuff for a broadleaf eater
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix


----------



## Moonflwrmama (May 25, 2021)

lismar79 said:


> All done & ready for my new little one. Temps are now ranging from 80 to 105 in the basking area. Still have one or two small cooler spots in the mid 70's. Hide 1 is 85 Hide two is 77.


I want to be a fairy so I can come live here this is amazing I wish I had space for this in my rental? so jealous!! It looks amazing though!


----------

